# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Hack]BH-Tool, fully radar hack !

## bouh2

Hi,

(Sorry for my bad English i'm French)

Project
I've released my second wow hack : BH-Tool (The first was BH-Teleport ^^)
BH-Tool is a new radar hack, speedest, more complete and with another functions (Npc follow, Move to waypoint etc...)

This hack work on live servers and is undetected (only memory reading) 

Progress
*Lib:*
-Memory editing class (based on BlackMagic)
-Process class
-Math class
-3DVector class
-Radar class
-Radar unit class
-Filter class
-Class to save settings
-Translate class
-Different class to custom GUI
-Move class (with CTM)

*Functions:*
-Open wow process
-Player information
-Target information
-Display radar (with Zoom)
-Select radar unit
-Selected unit information
-Save radar image
-Filter options
-Save Filters
-Read a XML database
-Set language
-Set unit color
-Set Window opacity and TopMost
-MoveToPoint
-MoveAndInteractObject
-Set player facing

*Other:*
-Radar : OK
-Target & local player : OK
-Filters : OK
-Move functions : Ok

Tutorial 
*Activate:*
The program open automatically wow process
Select an item of the combobox to activated the radar
Click on radar unit to selected a unit
Use right slider to change refresh tick
Use left slider to change the radar zoom

*Options :*
-Target: Target information
-Player : Local player information
-Selected : Selected radar unit
-Nothing : Load only the radar

*Filters :*
-Click on display filters
-Check items on the left to filter unit
-Double click on the middle case
-Right click : add a name or a id
-Modify values
-Click "Ok"
-Check Search Name or/and Search id to filter name or/and id (Don't forgot)
-The program will filter the unit
_(Sorry I find it hard to translate)_

*Move:*
Right click on radar and choose a function

Donate

Rentabiliweb (SMS+ or by phone) : http://bhhack.progankers.net/don.html
Paypal : comming soon

Overview

*
Version 1.4.0*


*
Version 1.3.0*


*
Version 1.2.0*


*Version 1.0.3*


Download

BHTool 1.4.0 for 3.1.3 wow version : DOWNLOAD NOW!
BHTool 1.4.0 for 3.1.1 wow version : DOWNLOAD NOW!

Source

Here source code : DOWNLOAD NOW!

Thank's To

cheat-w0w : Joker, Bouba, Rage3x & Rival
mmowned : Jbrauman, Cypher, Apoc, Lbot & Badbot creator, All the memory editing section

Please report bugs, translations mistakes ...  :Smile: 

*You need .NET Framework 3.5 !*
*Launch the program as administrator on Vista*

----------


## mistert

Bonjour !
Nice Work ! Keep Going +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Cypher

I assume this is for private servers.

Please do not post private server hacks here in the future, they belong in one of the private server forums.

----------


## bouh2

@Cypher no it's for live server & private server, i don't think it's detected on live servers. I only read memory

----------


## Barrt73Rus

3.1.3.......



> ! C:\documents and settings\barrteg\bhtool 1.2.0 - 3.1.3.rar: Crc failed in bhtool 1.2.0 - 3.1.3\bhtoolgui.exe. The file is corrupt
> ! C:\documents and settings\barrteg\bhtool 1.2.0 - 3.1.3.rar: Unexpected end of archive

----------


## bouh2

****ing uploader ...
I going to re upload it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT : Repaired  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT2 : Not repaired ... WTF !!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

dont work for me... clear screen and nothing

----------


## bouh2

Upload repair

To activate radar select an item of the combobox  :Wink:

----------


## Cypher

> @Cypher no it's for live server & private server, i don't think it's detected on live servers. I only read memory



Oh, I misread what it did. My mistake.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Upload repair
> 
> To activate radar select an item of the combobox


I chose all that there was, result zero.

----------


## bouh2

@Cypher : No problem ^^ 

Strange.
Are you on 3.1.3 wow version ? 
Are you BH-Tool for 3.1.3 version ??
Launch wow next BH-Tool
See you "Wow loaded" bottom left ?
Are you connected ?
Select "Nothing" on the combobox
Are you an error ??

----------


## demisehi

Haven't downloaded and tried it yet. Quick question however, I know it reads information from memory, but does it display names for player and able to distinguish between friendly and enemy targets?

----------


## bouh2

Yes i differ ennemy and friend player, npc and monster and yes it display the name of player (I don't know display the name of player corpse owner)

----------


## demisehi

Maybe I should clarify my question then. Does it list playernames on the screen with the arrows so I don't have to select individual units before the information is displayed on the right panel?

Would help for those long gank sessions on someone that griefed my alt.

----------


## spawnfestis

Nice but instead of making it so "technical", maybe you should more look at the user-end perspective of your software.
Such as - making the app showing less of those unusable things like XYZ and more compact minimap?
I can't see anyone actually using it since it
a) Takes up way too much space
b) Is all ****ed

:S

----------


## Notloc321

Can this show stealthed enemy/friendly players?

----------


## the_tormenter

Looks nice, very nifty  :Big Grin:  1+Rep

----------


## Cypher

> Can this show stealthed enemy/friendly players?



Sigh. How many people do I have to say this to.

WOW DOES NOT SEND CLIENTS INFORMATION ON STEALTHED/INVISIBLE UNITS!

Unless they are ones you can see anyway (i.e. you're in their party, you cmoe close enough to discover them, etc etc) you're not going to be able to see them with a radar.

----------


## bouh2

@spawnfestis's It's not the final version, next i add functions to make transparency window and to set the window on top. I create so a function to make a "portable" radar ^^
I don't know how to display the minimap in background
About capacity used it less than the others radars, i use GDI+ :/

----------


## Luciper

> Oh, I misread what it did. My mistake.


happend to all anytime

----------


## Gorka

Hmmm sounds pretty well, DLing^^

----------


## jesperk

Can I chose what it should show on radar? Enemys only, or mobs, rare, elite etc, you name it..
Anyway, will test it later and Rep if goes good for me ;p

----------


## bradleyjc

> Sigh. How many people do I have to say this to.
> 
> WOW DOES NOT SEND CLIENTS INFORMATION ON STEALTHED/INVISIBLE UNITS!
> 
> *Unless they are ones you can see anyway* (i.e. you're in their party, you cmoe close enough to discover them, etc etc) you're not going to be able to see them with a radar.


So, for example, I play a hunter, if I pop flare, which shows hidden and invisible enemies. If a hidden enemy comes into range of the flare, they will show up on the radar, only because it is a mechanic of the spell, not because radar reads the stealthed enemy. 

I've never noticed if the "Track Humanoids" spell does that by itself, show a unit if its in range of a flare. I need to check that.

----------


## bouh2

jesperk @ Yes, you can chose Filter (Monsters, Npc, Player Friendly or Ennemy...) or with name or with displayid. You can so search only mines/herbs/open...

----------


## dakai

Great thanks

----------


## UnknOwned

> I assume this is for private servers.
> 
> Please do not post private server hacks here in the future, they belong in one of the private server forums.





Haha.... 
Im almost certain i did read "BWH" when i looked at the post topic first time.

----------


## crazymonk

> So, for example, I play a hunter, if I pop flare, which shows hidden and invisible enemies. If a hidden enemy comes into range of the flare, they will show up on the radar, only because it is a mechanic of the spell, not because radar reads the stealthed enemy. 
> 
> I've never noticed if the "Track Humanoids" spell does that by itself, show a unit if its in range of a flare. I need to check that.


Not because its a 'mechanic' of the spell, but because the server detects that the stealthed person was in range of the flare and sends information to the client about them. It works the same as if you were to detect someone stealthed by walking close enough to them.

----------


## bouh2

UnknOwned @ "BH" just simply *B*ou*H*

----------


## Excesum

Hmm, could this be used to find the Time-Lost Proto Drake easier?

----------


## bouh2

Yes, check Gameobject in filter and add the name of the object  :Wink: 

EDIT : Check Monster and add the name of the mob x)

----------


## Superguy

haha useful thingy  :Smile:

----------


## bouh2

NEW GUI ^^

----------


## miLl3niUm

Very nice, did you also change the pins?

----------


## bouh2

miLl3niUm @ I know that the pins are not very nice, but I need Ideas ^^

----------


## miLl3niUm

Ehm don't know, maybe some gfx guy can make one :P

EDIT: I have noticed few things, in the english translation you have a typo on enemy players (it's Ennemy - double n) also you forgot to translate resources.

----------


## bouh2

My english is bad sorry  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I correct this mistakes, thank's  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tassabra

I just can't get it to work.. Must be Vista  :Frown:

----------


## bouh2

If you run under Vista launch it unto Admin (Right click on exe)

----------


## bouh2

UPDATE !

New features :
-New Gui
-Pins are slimmer
-Portable Radar (TopMost + Opactiy)
-Resources translated
-Display name on mouse hover
-Custom unit color
-More options
-And more...

----------


## [xRyan123]

Yea doesn't work for me. Running vista 64 bit and all it does is find my provess then just shows and empty box.
Tried putting in a name and then standing on top of the npc too >.<

----------


## bouh2

xxxryandurxxx @ Go Filter and click on 'all' and next try to select different item in the combobox

----------


## gtj4

Nice keep the good work ! +rep

----------


## osto

Could this be used to find TLPD? If so how does it locate it? I'm pretty new with these types of bots.

----------


## bouh2

*New version !! Added source code !*
(Please can an admin change title to *[Hack + Source]BH-Tool, a fully radar hack !* thank's  :Smile: )
New features :
-Aggro radius
-Move function (CTM)
-Move and interact
...



osto @ Yeah just add "Time-Lost Proto Drake" into filter names  :Wink:

----------


## miLl3niUm

Gj!! more +Reps for you

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> *New version !! Added source code !*
> (Please can an admin change title to *[Hack + Source]BH-Tool, a fully radar hack !* thank's )
> New features :
> -Aggro radius
> -Move function (CTM)
> -Move and interact
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


For RUwow - not work  :Frown:

----------


## bouh2

What doesn't work ? 
Time-Lost Proto Drake is 32153 displayid (Time-Lost Proto-Drake - NPC - World of Warcraft) Add this displayId to filter and check "Search Id"  :Wink:  (Double Click on Filter case to display window and add that)

----------


## brokeuh

dusnt work for me either

i run win vista x64, run the exe unde r admin

set the ID for TLPD and nothing, tried to add a name of a nps infront of me, nothing shows up on the white screen .. =(

----------


## osto

Now does it only find the npc if it is near you or could i search for a timed npc from a seperate zone?

----------


## blamani

searching from a seperate zone? come on, think about it .
Every 3d party tool can only read out what the game gives you.
To find ressources/rares you have to be near them so wow loads them into memory .

----------


## osto

Just wanting to know if this is a more effective way to search for rares then npcscan.

----------


## blamani

should be, because you dont need to clear your cache all the time

----------


## bouh2

brokeuh @ Has you selected an combobox item ? In filter check all item (or click "all")
It work on 64 bits  :Wink: 

osto @ The radar display all object in range

----------


## Loudog

Your english is fine, and nice job

----------


## bouh2

Thank's Loudog  :Big Grin: 

(Please can an admin change title to [Hack + Source]BH-Tool, a fully radar hack ! thank's )

----------


## abct4

Une version 2.4.3 est dispo ? merci

----------


## bouh2

J'envisage d'ajouter une version 2.4.3

----------


## coffeemug

thanks for this, its a great job  :Big Grin:

----------


## primeru333

Awesome +rep

----------


## wetwlly

when compiling, i get 

The type or namespace name 'XComponent' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)

any clues to fixing this?

----------


## snigelmannen

Awesome prog, no problems yet, nice to see if a alliance is getting close to gank ya  :Big Grin:  ALSO Well coded prog, love the lock function, the move function etc
three words to describe this, Awesome csharp shit!

----------


## abct4

> J'envisage d'ajouter une version 2.4.3


Merci !

Et joli boulot  :Wink:

----------


## poci

when i filter a game object my yellow arrow disapears.

----------


## Robske

> when i filter a game object my yellow arrow disapears.


Cuz the localplayer is a player and not a gameobject

----------


## bouh2

Wetwlly @ Here the dll : Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting
Add this to reference  :Wink: 

poci @ Strange, localplayer can't be filter Oo

PS : Don't forget to +rep if you found the program awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotman

Will try it out

----------


## EmilPara

How far can this zoom out? Because if its just the area around you its no good.  :Wink:

----------


## kemkoi

dont work -.-

----------


## snigelmannen

Hmm i gotta be stupid, but i couldnt find saronite, rich saronite or titanium so here




```
    <Mine>
    <Id>189980</Id>
    <Name>Saronite Vein</Name>
  </Mine>
    <Mine>
    <Id>189981</Id>
    <Name>Rich Saronite Vein</Name>
  </Mine>
    <Mine>
    <Id>191133</Id>
    <Name>Titanium Vein</Name>
  </Mine>
```

Add this to WowRessources.en.xml somewhere, just copy paste.

might not fix it but ye, green dots for all gobjects if you activate it but if you add the above and turn on gobject im seeing veins in the window, just cant see them without gobjects off, if you understand my prob :P

----------


## bouh2

Thx Snigelmannen =)

----------


## snigelmannen

np, still trying to get the veins to show properly, love the program but it doesnt want to show veins only gotta turn gameobjects on which is quite bad, want to track saronite and titanium only tho it doesnt like that at all. even the player arrow disappears and still no veins, even when flying above one. hate typing when tired, always typing the same thing 2 or 3 times in different ways.

----------


## Därkness

w00t got membership at site and didnt get rejected this time rofl. This looks awsome, thx for sharing.

----------


## mich4075

thanks a lot

----------


## mich4075

thanks a lot

----------


## ashleyww

Hi guys. I cannot get this to work. I get it to load, i can select the process and change the languages, but when i select filters(Iron Node) and tick search by ID. nothing happens. Its doesn't even show my arrow? any ideas?


Thanks

----------


## bouh2

Open filter form and click on "all".

----------


## ashleyww

> Open filter form and click on "all".




But i only want to track mining nodes?

----------


## jensabelle

i set it to admin and i selected everything in the combobox and nothing on the radar i tried to disable the admin rights crap on vista and it still shows nothing i tried selecting all on filers and still nothing i have vista 64 bit

----------


## Acdcfreak

Exact same problem as jensa, same operating system aswell.

----------


## bouh2

ashleww @ Just click all, select ressources and check "search by id"

Someone had me said that work on 64 bits. 
Can you use move fonction ? (Right click -> Move here)

----------


## Acdcfreak

Yes i can, however the radar is still blank. It worked temporarily, then stopped abruptly.

----------


## bouh2

Hum, how long work the radar ?

----------


## toxicsnipe

It won't change the language at all, and I cannot seem to get it to display mine nodes only.

----------


## snigelmannen

English works perfect. Tho only showing nodes ****s up, make sure to check game objects that atleast make them show, will haxx little with my uberness pro skill in Visual Basic later, though for the ones who cant change lang just look here 


 First press at the little 1 with zeh circle, then click english.

----------


## snigelmannen

> It won't change the language at all, and I cannot seem to get it to display mine nodes only.


If you are only trying to see veins just use the minimap or a addon that scales it up a little, i use this to see if someone lands before me at a vein or a herb.

----------


## bouh2

The displayId on private server are not same as live server.
You must make your own resources list.

----------


## toxicsnipe

> English works perfect. Tho only showing nodes ****s up, make sure to check game objects that atleast make them show, will haxx little with my uberness pro skill in Visual Basic later, though for the ones who cant change lang just look here 
> 
> 
>  First press at the little 1 with zeh circle, then click english.


I do that it displays a box restarts and then its still in french

----------


## bouh2

Change manually :
Go in /user/[name]/Application Data/Bouh2/BHToolGui.exeXXXXXXXXXXX/1.4.0/config.xml
(If you are on Vista it's /user/[name]/AppData/Local/Bouh2....)
Search fr-FR and change into en-US, save file and start BhTool

----------


## bolototo

thx man for this apply

----------


## PTHack

whats the ban-risk when using programs that read memory? its obvious for programs that WRITE to the memory, but what about just reading it? Its legal for Blizzard to check for running processes, but not the actual contents of each process, so it should be ban-proof correct, assuming it only READS memory?

----------


## dominikid07

cool i will try

----------


## lufkin

just tried this and must so wow very nice tool you have made +rep mate

----------


## bouh2

PTHack @ Radar work only with read memory
At the last version i'have added move functions. This functions use CTM and it's not detected for the moment.

Don't use this functions if you have doubts

----------


## Jibberish

Thanks for a slick radar!

----------


## potewu

Great! Thanks~ +rep

----------


## PunkGamer1021

> The displayId on private server are not same as live server.
> You must make your own resources list.


would you have to do so with the npc's? i see that you have the id's of all the nodes, but no npc's this mans that this is unnecessary for npc's correct?

----------


## omgwowguides

i cant put it in work in bgs? is it possible to use in bg?

----------


## doombunnie

awesome prog, thanks for the effort

----------


## bouh2

PunkGamer1021 @ I don't have check for npc sorry :/

omgwowguides @ Yeah it's one of use of this hack =)

----------


## omgwowguides

> omgwowguides @ Yeah it's one of use of this hack =)


nothing appears for me in bg : / gonna try to fix it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Därkness

> nothing appears for me in bg : / gonna try to fix it!


Try loading it after you are in the bgs, I had probs with loading screens.

Nice hack mate  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Aes

Can this track mining nodes?
If so omg <3

----------


## user0000

HI bouh2!
The hack is nice, many thanx for you.
I have a problem with filter options and look for your advice. I need to filter objects I see on radar screen. For example, I want to see only mining and herb nodes.
If I put flag for option "Game Objects" in the left part of filter settings windows I see alla game object, like campfire or smth else. All arrows are green, so it is possible to determine herb and ore only via mouse on radar. If I add some items by name or by ID to the middle part of filter setting window and turn on the option "Search by name" or "Search by Id" I see nothing on radar, even there is no my char.
Probabaly the problem is that I use rus client. But it seems to me that it should not influence if I search by id.
Is it possible to show game objects names on radar screen all time?
Is it possible to set separate colour for different types of game objects?

----------


## bouh2

omgwowguides @ Yeah try to reload the hack

Aestysu @ Yes it's one of useful function =)

user0000 @ Yeah rus client make bug :/
I can make a new version with a function to show the name of object under them
But for separate color it will be more hard xD

EDIT : I update them tomorrow, I'm not at home today ^^

----------


## Sel3n

Hi, enjoy!

BHTool is one of the best wow radar.

Thx.

----------


## nTech

Is it possible to make a version for 2.4.3? 
Many servers still havent updated to wotlk..

and another thing:
I get a critical error when opening the exe. Running as admin on vista. Maybe I dont have .net 3.5? where can I check that? (I tried both versions)

----------


## Sel3n

> where can I check that? (I tried both versions)


Just try to install latest NET.Freamwork, here => Download details: .NET Framework 3.5

And to check if it installed look at c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework

----------


## nTech

> Just try to install latest NET.Freamwork, here => Download details: .NET Framework 3.5
> 
> And to check if it installed look at c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework


Thanks, +rep.
Now it loaded the app, but it gives another error. But im pretty sure its because I was running 2.4.3.

----------


## Sel3n

imo, this radar is for 3.1.3, you can't run radar without errors only if you are on 3.1.3.

I notify, you are on retail section, 2.4.3 is emu, go got programs in emu section, else any programs here can't run.

----------


## Necromagi

Verry good radar loved it for farming those stupid Netherwing Eggs +Rep

----------


## quakeon

is This Work With Patch 3.2

Ty

----------


## h0wd0y0ud0

doesn't work for me  :Frown: 
when i start the program it says an error has occured and the program has to be shut down..
(windows xp 32bit sp3)
i started wow, then logged in and the started BHToolGui -> the Error..

am i doing something wrong?

----------


## h0wd0y0ud0

works now  :Embarrassment: 
i had framework 2 and 3 installed, but not 3.5...

thx for this awesome hack  :Big Grin:

----------


## jiangzhuo

> works now 
> i had framework 2 and 3 installed, but not 3.5...
> 
> Thx for this awesome hack :d


it works in 3.2?

----------


## lolroflcopter

nice brah ;']

----------


## dany547

does it suport wow version 3.2.2?

----------


## Jiat

> Thanks, +rep.
> Now it loaded the app, but it gives another error. But im pretty sure its because I was running 2.4.3.


I love he he said +Rep without actually having any rep power

----------

